# setup.exe missing[MOVED]



## scooterone (Jan 21, 2010)

my setup.exe file is missing. I have windows XP. How can I down load this missing file. Where can I find this setup.exe file at? I'm not a computer geek by any stretch but I can usually fumble my way through. thanks for your help.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: setup.exe missing*

which program is the setup.exe for? most exe programs use this.
when you download an exe prog it puts the setup.exe on your desktop.


----------



## scooterone (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: setup.exe missing*

Thank you for your help and reply. I bought a game, Yahtzee ultimate and was told I needed to install it using windows "compatibility mode". The program is designed to work on windows 95 / 3.1 this is the instructions that was emailed to me by the seller.
* "Depending on your Operating System or its settings software may need to be installed using an alternative Windows method. Instructions on how to do so follow.
First uninstall any instances of the application using Windows Add/Remove Programs before using these instructions.
Installing the program in Compatibility Mode.
1.Double Click the My Computer icon on your desktop
2.Right Click on your Cd rom drive
3.Select the option Open
4.Right Click the Setup.exe file
5.Click Properties at the bottom of the drop down menu
6.Choose the Compatibility tab
7.Click in the square
next to: Run this program in compatibility mode for.
8.Change the box
below to say Windows 98/ME
9.Click apply in the bottom left of this window.
10.Click OK*
I went to the file to use the setup.exe and it was not there. I looked for it in search and could not find any file on my computer. I thought I would be able to just down load a file but its becoming a little more difficult than I thought. Thanks again for your help I do appreciate it very much. I will wait for your assistance.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi scooterone, where did you purchase this product from?
Sounds like you may of been sold a copy of the original disc with a few files left out.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi mate, have you looked throughout your disk for the setup.exe file. When you looked on the disk, did you right click and choose explore as I find this works with disks if you want to view the files...


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

the set up.exe file is not on your computer, it is on the disc that you bought, put the disc in the cdrom drive and then follow the instructions given from here.
1.Double Click the My Computer icon on your desktop
2.Right Click on your Cd rom drive
3.Select the option Open
4.Right Click the Setup.exe file
5.Click Properties at the bottom of the drop down menu
6.Choose the Compatibility tab
7.Click in the square
next to: Run this program in compatibility mode for.
8.Change the box
below to say Windows 98/ME
9.Click apply in the bottom left of this window.
10.Click OK


----------

